
Open Journal Systems: free-software journal management and publishing system - Schiphol
https://pkp.sfu.ca/ojs/
======
Schiphol
This is relevant, I think, because of this other piece of news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17681920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17681920)

